# Keeping a Betta at room temperature?



## kentynet (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi, I'm new on here and I'm thinking about getting a betta but I just wanted to know is it alright to keep them in a tank without a heater at room temperature? 
The room where I'd be keeping it is pretty hot almost all of the time, its like one of those "stuffy" types of rooms so it always seems pretty warm in there to me but would it be fine for a betta to be at room temperature?
Also if I do require a heater do you have to have them on all day or do they come on when the water gets too cold?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

As long as the temp stays at a steady 78-80 degrees you should be fine. Make sure to have a thermometer to watch the temp.
If a heater is needed, you can keep it on at all times. It should stay at the temp it is set to.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

If it's hot in the room usualy like it is in my room the betta should be fine=)


----------

